# F10 Constant Overhead Power for Dash Cam



## onesixeight (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi...

I'm installing a Blackvue DR500-GW in my 2013 BMW M5. Does anyone know if there is constant power in the overhead panel?

I was going to check it with my volt meter but I realized some of the leads that look like they have constant power shut off 12 minutes after locking the car.

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## kumafa124 (Nov 16, 2003)

onesixeight said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'm installing a Blackvue DR500-GW in my 2013 BMW M5. Does anyone know if there is constant power in the overhead panel?
> 
> ...


Hardwired a dashcam in older 7 and another in the newer x6 .... 7 ran the wires to the brake area for power. x6 ran the wires all the way to the trunk for power. Similar issues you encountered in the 7.

Did my research and decided to let the pros install it. Both times, took it to 310 Kreastions at 14405 Crenshaw Blvd in Gardena (close to my office). Cost $45-$60 to hardwire, depending on how much work they have to do. I'm happy with their service and install. Sal is the owner.


----------

